# HELP!!! WHAT CAN I DO???



## MHSsportschick (Feb 8, 2005)

I am 15, and Ive had all these syptoms i ever seen mentioned for the past some years....I think it started after i had a kidney infection?...o well, i dont know...I am not going to the Doc. cuz that would just be weird to talk to him about...but i want to know what i can do.so far i have about a 2hr bball practice every weekday and karate practice(when i dont have games)added on to that for an hour and a half., i would say, i dont eat too much junk food...but occasionly i eat alot of it....but i know theres no cure and all, but what else can i do....if it involves eating, please be something quick, i never have any time!!PLEASE RESPOND QUICKLY AND POSSIBLY TO MY EMAIL!!


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello, What are your symtpoms? Leah


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

See a gastroenterologist to do test on you.First step.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

im afraid u need to be tested if not to make sure its nothing more serious..... theres no shame in ibs or anything and never be embarrassed to talk to your doctor there are alot more embarrassing things you may have to talk about wwhen you are older!!!


----------

